# Ariens customer support.



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Just a note about my first event with Ariens customer support. My blower is just about 2 years old but a month or so after I got it I noticed a crack in the fuel cap plastic. I figured it was just the extreme cold we had and the several feet of snow I had blown and didn't really give it a second thought.
This year I noticed it to be a little harder to start and just a couple weeks ago, while refueling I noticed bubbles, or beads of water in the bottom of the tank. Added conditioner and burned the fuel out all ready but I contacted Ariens customer support through their website and received an answer 2 days later.
Closest dealer to me is a 30 minute drive and I would have to borrow a truck to bring the machine to them. The customer support guy offered me a new fuel cap, delivered to my door free. 

That's what it's all about... no hassles 

Satisfied customer...

Glenn


----------



## tarring (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice, i had a great experience with them also, its all about the customer for them as i can see ( two thumbs up )


----------



## a1411832 (Dec 19, 2016)

Same here. 

Had trouble with autoturn on mine and they shipped the poly skids free of cost to my door. I will be sticking with Ariens for sure.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Got home from work this evening and my package from Ariens was here. New gas cap plus a filler neck kit with a filter, which mine never had. 

Great customer service. 

Glenn


----------



## gardid (Feb 27, 2017)

You were much more fortunate than me. The first few seasons I had my Ariens I barely used it as the winters were so mild with snowfall. By the time I really started using it, the warranty had expired and the manufacturing defect in that Briggs & Stratton Snow Series engine surfaced. Needless to say Ariens along with Briggs & Stratton did not want to help in the least. It literally took me years of contacting Ariens every winter before they finally gave me the model number of the LCT engines they are using in place of the Briggs & Stratton. I am not happy with Ariens about that and don't think I would buy their product again. Needless to say I would NOT buy anything with a Briggs & Stratton on it! I plan to part out the B&S and use the proceeds towards and LCT.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

gardid said:


> You were much more fortunate than me. The first few seasons I had my Ariens I barely used it as the winters were so mild with snowfall. By the time I really started using it, the warranty had expired and the manufacturing defect in that Briggs & Stratton Snow Series engine surfaced. Needless to say Ariens along with Briggs & Stratton did not want to help in the least. It literally took me years of contacting Ariens every winter before they finally gave me the model number of the LCT engines they are using in place of the Briggs & Stratton. I am not happy with Ariens about that and don't think I would buy their product again. Needless to say I would NOT buy anything with a Briggs & Stratton on it! I plan to part out the B&S and use the proceeds towards and LCT.


what is the defect you refer to?


Nevermind! I figured it out!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

What was the issue with the B&S


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

Mine wasn't so pleasant either. When I picked up my snowblower it showed you got a free cover, when I tried to redeem the deal it was for Canada only. Support not only failed to respond to me (I had to send a follow up email asking if anyone was going to respond) but then they told me it was for Canada only and there was nothing they could do. I just spent $1900 on a snow blower with your company, your advertising of the free cover was confusing and did NOT say Canada only on the image so I figured it was still active. I'd think a simple cover to make someone happy would be a simple solution. You were literally giving them away two weeks prior and are giving them away to Canadian customers.

I still need to contact them about the autoturn issue to get the poly skids but I'm concerned that I'll get the same experience.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Dextar said:


> I still need to contact them about the autoturn issue to get the poly skids but I'm concerned that I'll get the same experience.


Don't know until you try. You can also use Ariens contact here on SBF - - > Ariens - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums


----------



## tarring (Jan 14, 2017)

If you spend 1900$ just to get a free cover you need to change your priorities, you're getting a great machine of quality ( the cover is worth 30.00$ ) and your complaning about customer service being poor, and you want to go back for poly skids ( looks like you're trying to get freebies ) not really a reference towards service. ( sorry if i sound shitty, but you cant judge a company on gifts ) my two cents....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what is their number?

I wonder if they would help me with a 35 year old blower


----------



## gardid (Feb 27, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> What was the issue with the B&S


There is a small spring loaded lever on the cam in the Briggs & Stratton engines used to release the compression in the cylinder during starting. When it fails you can no longer use the recoil or electric starter to start it until that compression is released. Many of the websites claim it is due to a needed valve adjustment and that may be so in a small number of cases, but when it still happens after the valves have been adjusted rest assured it is that decompression mechanism that has failed. Several of the Briggs & Stratton dealers I spoke to said it is a common problem that usually shows up in 20 to 25 hours. I thought the defect was just limited to their snow engines, but from what another member has said, it seems to be all their engines. 
I am considering replacing my Briggs & stratton engine with a LCT engine as a new engine from LCT is about 10% more than having the B&S repaired.


----------



## gardid (Feb 27, 2017)

Dextar said:


> Mine wasn't so pleasant either. When I picked up my snowblower it showed you got a free cover, when I tried to redeem the deal it was for Canada only. Support not only failed to respond to me (I had to send a follow up email asking if anyone was going to respond) but then they told me it was for Canada only and there was nothing they could do. I just spent $1900 on a snow blower with your company, your advertising of the free cover was confusing and did NOT say Canada only on the image so I figured it was still active. I'd think a simple cover to make someone happy would be a simple solution. You were literally giving them away two weeks prior and are giving them away to Canadian customers.
> 
> I still need to contact them about the autoturn issue to get the poly skids but I'm concerned that I'll get the same experience.


 Good luck! I don't know what ever happened to custom service and a manufacturer standing behind their product. The experience I had with Ariens and Briggs & Stratton gave me the distinct impression that their attitude was; we got your money, we don't want to hear about the problems, go away and don't bother us. BURN ME ONCE, SHAME ON YOU. BURN ME TWICE, SHAME ON ME. NEEDLESS TO SAY I AM DONE WITH BOTH.


----------

